# Cyp. acaule breeding



## Stefan Neher (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello to all. 

As the Cypripedium acaule flowering season winds down here in the Mid-Atlantic (Washington, DC), I wanted to offer anyone farther north or still in bloom, hoping to outcross the species some pollinia I collected from a spent flower I encountered in my favorite spot. 

I have geolocation data, as well as photos I can share of the population as whole (would just take time to dig through digital photo albums), but generally speaking the flowers are all an intense, rosy pink, nearing magenta. I missed this individual while it was a fresh bloom, but it is near the place I found one last year.

All 4 pollinia were still present in the fallen flower, and the intense, shiny yellow was an incredible contrast to the matte, brown, dry flower. 

Feel free to reply here or message me. I will ship anywehre in the United States free of charge.


----------



## Ray (Jun 4, 2020)

Are pollinia from a dead flower still viable?


----------



## Stefan Neher (Jun 5, 2020)

Ray said:


> Are pollinia from a dead flower still viable?



Oh very much so. I am not sure about Cypripedium specifically but many pollinia of long-lived flowers aren't even at their peak until the flower is fading. 

I oft collect pollinia from my own collection's "graveyard" and store it in the fridge for later use in crosses, and so far I've had a 60% success rate even after several months of long-term storage off of the flower. 

I am offering this as something free, if anyone wanted to attempt, and since I dont have access to any actively blooming Cyps. 

I'm all about maintaining genetic diversity, especially in the lines of southern populations of Cyp acaule that seem to be in decline due to climate change and rapid development that alter the landscape as well as soil chemistry.


----------



## Ray (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks, Stefan. I was not aware of that.

I saw a huge number of Cyp. acaule the last time I was in the mountains of Va, near Orkney Springs.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2020)

Good luck.


----------

